# Alboran Oran Bougie



## spaarks

I have no idea why this came into my head, but can anyone remember the other Mediterranean forecast Areas? A map even.


----------



## gwzm

spaarks said:


> I have no idea why this came into my head, but can anyone remember the other Mediterranean forecast Areas? A map even.


Melita and Sidra come to mind.
gwzm


----------

